# Resources > Education Center >  >  My Tutorial - Hauled

## O'nus

I decided to add the explanatory posts I made throughout the board into my tutorial on the Physiology of Sleep.  It made sense to me to have it all in one place (also for personal assimilation).  Although, it seems to make the tutorial all the more intimidating.  So, I added a "general topics found within this tutorial" bit at the beginning.  I don't think it makes much of a difference.

I will think about a simple way to postulate all this data.  However, considering the profound scientic implications, that's difficult.  This is not elementary material.  I made my tutorial specifically for those willing to delve into the scientific aspect of dreaming.  

What do you all think?  Any suggestions?

----------


## wasup

Hmm, I don't think I understand exactly what you mean... do you mean combining a lot of your scientific posts into one tutorial?  If that's what you mean, I say do it.

----------

